# revdep-rebuild und media-gfx/imagemagick

## pieter_parker

werfe ich ein revdep-rebuild an baut er media-gfx/imagemagick

lasse ich danach ein zweites mal revdep-rebuild laufen, baut er wieder media-gfx/imagemagick

usw usw

was kann ich tun

----------

## few

Suchen? Uns die Ausgabe von revdep-rebuild zeigen?

Ich tippe mal auf libgomp.la. Falls es das ist -> emerge -1 gcc.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hatte ich auch. Ich glaube, bei mir hat emerge libtool geholfen.

----------

## Max Steel

Versuchts mal mit fix_libtool_files oder so ähnlich, lafilefixer [--justfixit] müsste auch helfen.

----------

## pieter_parker

lafilefixer --justfixit hat geholfen, alles prima nun

danke

----------

